# Chocolate Zucchini Cake



## Guest (Sep 1, 1999)

This is downright wicked- also from the "Too Many Tomatoes" cookbook:1 cup brown sugar1/2 cup white sugar1/2 cup butter1/2 cup oilCream above together in large bowl.add:3 eggs1 teasp vanilla1/2 cup milkSift together into above bowl:2 1/2 cups flour1/2 teasp allspice1/2 teasp cinnamon1/2 teasp salt2 teasp baking soda4 tablesp dry cocoaGrate 3 ZUCCHINI, approximately 6 inches long, into bowl. Stir until blended. Pour into greased, 9x13-inch pan. Sprinkle with 1/2 - 1 cup CHOCOLATE CHIPS. Bake at 325ï¿½F for 45 minutes.Even if you IBS'ers don't feel you can eat this one, your families will love you for it- a great dessert to take to gatherings.kate


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 1999)

kate,All your recipes sound so good. I'm not a big fan of zucchini, but I'll bet you can't even taste it in this recipe.Keep posting, like you say, family and friends can eat most anything we cook.------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------

